# Mahindra 4025 Info



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

I have found a 2012 4025 with 200 hrs with a Mahindra 5 foot brush cutter. It appears to be in good condition. The price is 11K. Seems a little high to me.

I have read that the 4025 is a clone of the International B414. Is this true as it looks a lot different than my B414?

My main questions are:

Is this price high?
Does this model have any electronics. I want to stay away from electronics as I have had my fill with them on my Sprinter van.
Does it have a DPF or DEF?
I am pretty happy with my B414 other than the leaking rear main and power steering would be wonderful.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

If you want to avoid electronic headaches, you probably should go back to pre-2000 year models, and some of those will have crude codes to aggravate you.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Van man you can bounce this model off the walls at tractor house.com to get a general idea of pricing.


----------



## Vanman08 (Aug 1, 2020)

I have decided to pass on this one.


----------

